# ARP and Featherdale Pics (DUW)



## DDALDD (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys, just thought I'd share some pics of recent trips to the Australian Reptile Park and Featherdale. Unfortunately I've only got a point and click camera, no DSLR here yet so they're very average pictures. Thought I'd share some anyway. Enjoy.










































































And some non herps.
















Cheers.


----------



## FAY (Apr 18, 2009)

Great pics DDALDD!!
Funny shot with the turtle and I think the tiger....lol


----------



## funcouple (Apr 18, 2009)

nice pictures. not bad with your point and click camera


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 18, 2009)

You have taken some nice shots.Love the Owl pic  Thanks for posting.


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Glad you like them.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like a very good p&s. Your pics excellent.

Regards,
David


----------



## Jewly (Apr 19, 2009)

Great pics!!! Those are some gorgeous animals and their enclosures look great.


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 19, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Looks like a very good p&s. Your pics excellent.
> 
> Regards,
> David



Thanks mate.



Jewly said:


> Great pics!!! Those are some gorgeous animals and their enclosures look great.



Yeah, definitely worth a visit!


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought I'd just add this little fella. So small.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah the turtle and tiger pic is fantastic! Was the snake not bothered by the turtle?


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 26, 2009)

awsome pics, love the tiger & turtle shot


----------



## JasonL (Apr 26, 2009)

DDALDD said:


> Thought I'd just add this little fella. So small.



snakes have to eat something...high in calcium those little fellas


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 27, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Was the snake not bothered by the turtle?


 Nope, not from what I could see.



JasonL said:


> snakes have to eat something...high in calcium those little fellas



lol, yup, or a passing bird.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 27, 2009)

Stunning photos,is the 11th photo a Stephens Banded,also what is the 3rd,5th pictures,cheers..


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 27, 2009)

I think number 11 might be a broad headed (not 100% sure though)
would be good if it is that, as they are in a bad way in the wild as far as population numbers goes...
oh and good point and click pics ..lol nothing wrong with your aim DD


----------



## kupper (Apr 27, 2009)

i am tipping broad headed head is a bit to large to be a banded


----------



## mark83 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## DDALDD (Apr 27, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Stunning photos,is the 11th photo a Stephens Banded,also what is the 3rd,5th pictures,cheers..



It's the Broad Headed from Featherdale.

The 5th pic is a juvenile Burmese Python and the 3rd....mmm...I think it's the Fijian Crested Iguana...but I might be mistaken. I'm not at my normal computer to check.



redbellybite said:


> I think number 11 might be a broad headed (not 100% sure though)
> would be good if it is that, as they are in a bad way in the wild as far as population numbers goes...
> oh and good point and click pics ..lol nothing wrong with your aim DD



Yup, I'm a genius!


----------



## NCHERPS (Apr 27, 2009)

Some nice shots D.

Love the flying fox.

Cheers Neil


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

Woo! 2 of the best places on earth! Nice shots!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 2, 2009)

Great photos. I visited there in 1983 - was a great place to visit back then too.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 2, 2009)

I'm doing work experience at featherdail next week starting monday.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! YOU ARE SO DAMN LUCKY! Why do you get to work there? I tried them a little while ago and they said that they aren't taking...


----------

